# shopping for tires



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

Does anyone have any recommendations on some good all-season tires for a 98 Altima?

Is there better alternatives to the Firestone Affinity T2's that where installed?

Thanks!

:cheers:


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Go to www.thetirerack.com if you already haven't. They have an excellent tire selector thing plus reviews and performance specs, etc.


----------



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks for the link...

i'm wondering if the dunlop sport A2 are worth it...

Diamond


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, no one can beat their tire selections and prices......


----------

